# My take on a Surf and Turf Fatty......   (pic heavy)



## stauf

I've been wanting to smoke up a fatty that would satisfy my craving for steak and seafood. I didn't want to use sausage or ground beef, I wanted the real deal. So let me show y'all what I came up with. Here's what I decided to put in it. Top Round, Salmon, Lobster, Jumbo Shrimp, Linguini topped with Alfredo Sauce. Then of course the whole thing wrapped in a bacon weave.













20130727_121631.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






As you can see there are two steaks in the package of Top Round. I took both steaks and cut them in half horizontally, to give me four steaks approximately 1/2 inch thick. I then took a tenderizer to them to pound them flatter and increase their size a bit. When I got done with them, this is what I had.













20130727_124148.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






So then I threw on some salt, pepper and few other favorite spices. I then de-frocked the lobster tails and sliced each one length wise, into four pieces to get adequate coverage on the steak.













20130727_125423.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






Here's what I had after I sliced the lobster tails lengthwise and placed on the meat.













20130727_130208.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






For some flavoring, I sprinkled on some Old Bay seasoning. The next thing I did was start on the core of the fatty. I wanted to have my salmon wrapped in the shrimp. So here's what I came up with..

I started with a nice salmon fillet.













20130727_130425.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






I then cut a piece about 2 inches wide, the length of the fillet and filleted the skin from the meat, which left me a piece of salmon as long as the fatty is wide.

I then just took the shrimp and skewered them onto a piece of bamboo, and set the salmon into the bend of the shrimp.













20130727_131745.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013


















20130727_132028.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






I don't know about you guys, but I like to have some pasta with my seafood. So I cooked up some linguini and spread it on top of the lobster pieces.













20130727_133428.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






Then I spread some Bertolli's Alfredo sauce on top of the pasta.













20130727_133729.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






So now time for the final assembly. I set the salmon/shrimp core onto the end of the steak and started rolling it up.













20130727_133824.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






When I got it rolled up I put it in saran wrap and twisted it till I got it as tight as I could, then off to the fridge it went, while I made the bacon wrap.













20130727_135234.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






I had to use 1 1/2 lbs of bacon, to get it big enough to wrap the fatty.













20130727_143152.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






Here it is ready for the smoker.













20130727_143858.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






I also put the salmon that was left over in the smoker.













20130727_151839.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






And here is the finished product! It took about 3 hrs. to get it to the temp I wanted to reach.













20130727_180538.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






The salmon turned out very nice and flaky. The shrimp is firm but not tough and the steak and lobster turned out just fine. I was really surprised it turned out as well as it did.













20130727_180811.jpg



__ stauf
__ Jul 27, 2013






I had two slices of it for dinner and it was just what I had in mind when I started thinking up this monster. The only thing I wish that I had done, was marinate the steaks to get some extra flavors in there. But for a first time experiment it turned out better than expected and tasted even better! 

I'm curious to know what you guys think of this.

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## webowabo

Holy [email protected]! T... thats great loooking.. I want I want. .


----------



## humdinger4u

I agree with webowabo  that thing looks great!!!!!  I never would have thought of doing a surf and turf fatty.  Great job!!!!!!!!

What temp did you take it to?

Michael


----------



## bobank03

Surf & Turf Fatty - Go Figure! great job and pics. You really planned that out well. At three hours cooking time, I am wondering what temp you ran your smoker and what IT did you take the fatty to?


----------



## stauf

I took the IT to 145,


----------



## stauf

bobank03 said:


> Surf & Turf Fatty - Go Figure! great job and pics. You really planned that out well. At three hours cooking time, I am wondering what temp you ran your smoker and what IT did you take the fatty to?


I set my smoker up for 240 and wanted to get to 145 for the IT.


----------



## stauf

humdinger4u said:


> I agree with webowabo  that thing looks great!!!!!  I never would have thought of doing a surf and turf fatty.  Great job!!!!!!!!
> 
> What temp did you take it to?
> 
> Michael


I took the IT up to 145.


----------



## thomas phillips

OHHHH, I gotta make one of those for the wife. She loves Surf n Turf. I think if I made her one of those I might just get laid! (LOL)


----------



## lawman2391

Shades of "Epic meal time" here...love it!  That is freaking extreme and I applaud you!  Yee haw!


----------



## smokinut

That is just......  WOW! Brilliant! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## so ms smoker

Dude, that is awesome! Now I gotta get a new keyboard! Nice job.

  Mike


----------



## atio

I did my first fatty on Saturday.  Just mushrooms, onions, cheese, and spinach.  I asked my wife to come to the fatty section to read the sticky on the best way to roll it and she came by this post.   Needless to say, she was a lot less than impressed with my "creation" than your masterpiece.  Why couldn't you have posted this a week earlier or a week later!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






In all seriousness, this looks amazing and I am shamelessly going to steal this for my own consumption, at the orders of the Mrs.  I don't think I explained a fattie very well because her comment was "Oh, you can put anything you want in them?"  So she's coming up with ideas now of what she wants.  A clams casino fattie will be hitting our table at some point soon.

Excellent recipe, I hope it tasted as good as it looks!


----------



## mdboatbum

WHOA!! There's a lot going on there. It's like an entire Las Vegas buffet in one item. I bet it tasted awesome!


----------



## kandl

That is amazing!  I have GOT to try one of them.


----------



## suie

Wow that looks and sounds amazing!!!


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

That looks AMAZING 




, thank you for sharing.  My question is:  how much did all the ingredients cost to make that, and how many portions did you get out of it?


----------



## glenn462003

I picked the wrong time to start a diet.


----------



## pasmoke

Awesome!


----------



## rps462

Dang .. that looks awesome!


----------



## irie

this has got to be some sort of record, most expensive fatty ever rolled? :) nice job man looks great.


----------



## roseci

It looks delicious. I think I'll try it. 
I'm having a house warming in September and this would be awesome .
Thanks I'll let you know hoe it comes out.


----------



## kjsmoke

Holy Hell's Bells.....that is absolutely the wildest thing I've seen.  Awesome, brother!


----------



## stauf

Thomas Phillips said:


> OHHHH, I gotta make one of those for the wife. She loves Surf n Turf. I think if I made her one of those I might just get laid! (LOL)


hahaha Good luck with that!


----------



## stauf

lawman2391 said:


> Shades of "Epic meal time" here...love it!  That is freaking extreme and I applaud you!  Yee haw!


Thanks a lot!  Happy smokin'


----------



## stauf

KJSmoke said:


> Holy Hell's Bells.....that is absolutely the wildest thing I've seen.  Awesome, brother!


Thanks, It's going to be hard for me to come up with something to top this one!


----------



## stauf

roseci said:


> It looks delicious. I think I'll try it.
> I'm having a house warming in September and this would be awesome .
> Thanks I'll let you know hoe it comes out.


Good luck with it! One thing you may want to consider doing is this. Marinate your steak over night with your favorite marinade. Just a thought..


----------



## stauf

SmokinUT said:


> That is just...... WOW! Brilliant!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thanks!


----------



## stauf

Mdboatbum said:


> WHOA!! There's a lot going on there. It's like an entire Las Vegas buffet in one item. I bet it tasted awesome!


That it did!!!


----------



## stauf

So MS Smoker said:


> Dude, that is awesome! Now I gotta get a new keyboard! Nice job.
> 
> Mike


Thanks! Good thing keyboards are inexpensive.... lol


----------



## stauf

Atio said:


> I did my first fatty on Saturday.  Just mushrooms, onions, cheese, and spinach.  I asked my wife to come to the fatty section to read the sticky on the best way to roll it and she came by this post.   Needless to say, she was a lot less than impressed with my "creation" than your masterpiece.  Why couldn't you have posted this a week earlier or a week later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, this looks amazing and I am shamelessly going to steal this for my own consumption, at the orders of the Mrs.  I don't think I explained a fattie very well because her comment was "Oh, you can put anything you want in them?"  So she's coming up with ideas now of what she wants.  A clams casino fattie will be hitting our table at some point soon.
> 
> Excellent recipe, I hope it tasted as good as it looks!


It actually did taste very good. If I do another one, I will do it a bit different, but all in all it turned out better than I expected. I had thought about putting in some scallops, but thought it would be too much. As it was, this fatty was quite large. I should have weighed it, but forgot to. Good luck with yours.


----------



## gone4nc

That is incredible, I will try that one for sure. A shame I'm not going to Cape Cod this year, that would be great up there.


----------



## kathleen gefre

You had me until the linquine went in.   I'm thinking no on the pasta part.   but a BIG   yeah baby on the rest


----------



## lauralee

Wow, that is something else!

I assume you have a lot left over. (?)  If so, how do you keep it?  Just in the fridge or do you freeze it?  Does it get overcooked if/when you reheat it?


----------



## stauf

LauraLee said:


> Wow, that is something else!
> 
> I assume you have a lot left over. (?)  If so, how do you keep it?  Just in the fridge or do you freeze it?  Does it get overcooked if/when you reheat it?


Usually I just keep it in the fridge, cuz good stuff like this doesn't last too long. And no, I haven't noticed it being overcooked when I reheat it. Just pop it in the microwave for about a minute and a half and it's ready.


----------



## sulvento

wow.  Definitely the first time I've seen that particular approach.   Awesome.


----------



## bob b que

What no caviar on the inside?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I agree about the cost but who can put a price on perfection.


----------



## ats32

First $75 fatty? That's awesome.


----------



## humdinger

Nice job on that roll. Also impressive that you used real steak and not a burger product. Opens a whole new world of possibilities.....:yahoo:


----------



## tonybel

Very creative!
Looks good.


----------



## stauf

Humdinger said:


> Nice job on that roll. Also impressive that you used real steak and not a burger product. Opens a whole new world of possibilities.....


I just figured that if I wanted to really make a surf and turf, I may as well use a real steak. Took me a while to figure out how to get it big enough to roll tho....  Now I just have to figure out something different to try.


----------



## stauf

Tonybel said:


> Very creative!
> Looks good.


Thanks!


----------



## joseph maiers

The Surf & Turf fatty sounded so good I had to try it this past weekend - and it was awesome! I rolled out the steaks and pounded them flat, put in shrimp, sea scallops and freshwater crappie - seasoned it with some of Jeff's Naked Rub and some Old Bay seasoning on the seafood, bacon wrapped it, and put the hickory and apple smoke to it for 3 hours at 225. Pics to follow. My dinner guests loved it! Served it with fresh sweet corn, creamy cucumbers & smoked Mac & cheese!


----------



## blacklab

You had me at surf an turf. What a killer idea! thanks for sharing


----------



## stauf

Joseph Maiers said:


> The Surf & Turf fatty sounded so good I had to try it this past weekend - and it was awesome! I rolled out the steaks and pounded them flat, put in shrimp, sea scallops and freshwater crappie - seasoned it with some of Jeff's Naked Rub and some Old Bay seasoning on the seafood, bacon wrapped it, and put the hickory and apple smoke to it for 3 hours at 225. Pics to follow. My dinner guests loved it! Served it with fresh sweet corn, creamy cucumbers & smoked Mac & cheese!


Sounds like you made a winner! One of these days I'm going to do this with a filet mignon and see how it turns out. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## stauf

Blacklab said:


> You had me at surf an turf. What a killer idea! thanks for sharing


You're welcome, I'm sure when you make yours and add whatever ingredients you decide on, yours will be awesome too.


----------



## hagisan

Nice job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Thanks for the great pics. Added this to the list of to do's.


----------



## joseph maiers

image.jpg



__ joseph maiers
__ Sep 24, 2013


----------



## joseph maiers

image.jpg



__ joseph maiers
__ Sep 24, 2013





Final plate - with smoked Mac & cheese


----------



## stauf

Joseph Maiers said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ joseph maiers
> __ Sep 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final plate - with smoked Mac & cheese


That looks really awesome, good job!


----------



## poopypuss

That is awesome, just freaking awesome!Thumbs Up


----------



## stauf

poopypuss said:


> That is awesome, just freaking awesome!


Thanks a lot! Glad you liked it.


----------



## shannont

Wow I thought I was creative with fatties but I just realized after seeing this that I just stand in your shadow of awesomeness!


----------



## biged92

Holy Mother of Pearls!  That thing looks outstanding.  You are an artist.


----------



## isutroutbum

OMG! That looks soooooooooo good! Thanks for the post and the idea!


----------



## stauf

shannont said:


> Wow I thought I was creative with fatties but I just realized after seeing this that I just stand in your shadow of awesomeness!


Thank you for the kind words. But just remember, fatties are so awesome to make, they are only limited by the imagination (and sometimes your pocket book hahaha) of the the person making it. Once you realized that you can stitch together almost any meat, then your fatty is limitless. I'm in the process of coming up with another one, that I hope can top this one!  Stay tuned.....


----------



## stauf

Biged92 said:


> Holy Mother of Pearls!  That thing looks outstanding.  You are an artist.


Thank you, you are too kind.


----------



## stauf

ISUTroutBum said:


> OMG! That looks soooooooooo good! Thanks for the post and the idea!


You're welcome!


----------



## leah elisheva

Wow! That's so wild and intricate and impressive with all the steps and pieces and flavors!!!!!! Way to go!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## stauf

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Wow! That's so wild and intricate and impressive with all the steps and pieces and flavors!!!!!! Way to go!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah!


----------



## pgsmoker64

That is absolutely one of the best looking fatties I have ever seen!!!!

Great job describing the process and providing q-view as you go!

If anyone ever deserved points for a post it is you for this one!

Fantastic....absolutely fantastic.

Bill


----------



## stauf

PGSmoker64 said:


> That is absolutely one of the best looking fatties I have ever seen!!!!
> 
> Great job describing the process and providing q-view as you go!
> 
> If anyone ever deserved points for a post it is you for this one!
> 
> Fantastic....absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Bill


 
Bill, thanks for the compliment! I just wanted to try something out of the norm, and came up with this. Now the hard part is coming up with something to top this one! But I'll give it a try.


----------



## stauf

Joseph Maiers said:


> The Surf & Turf fatty sounded so good I had to try it this past weekend - and it was awesome! I rolled out the steaks and pounded them flat, put in shrimp, sea scallops and freshwater crappie - seasoned it with some of Jeff's Naked Rub and some Old Bay seasoning on the seafood, bacon wrapped it, and put the hickory and apple smoke to it for 3 hours at 225. Pics to follow. My dinner guests loved it! Served it with fresh sweet corn, creamy cucumbers & smoked Mac & cheese!


That sounds like a really tasty fatty. Hope it turned out as good as it sounds!


----------



## sgtmonte

I've been looking for a new fatty recipe and I think I just found it. 

Great job!!!


----------

